# Intervention: Laristotle spends unhealthy amounts of time on Kijiji



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, but it saves the rest of us from having to look!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

As a self-certified life coach, I say it’s completely fine


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I just wish he lived closer to Edmonton so he could scoop killer deals for us too.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

He’s shopping for memes.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TimH said:


> Laristotle


lower case 'l' please.









stuck indoors, like the rest of you and tv sucks.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

laristotle said:


> lower case 'l' please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let’s be honest. It extends to well before COVID-19 friend


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I once hinted at the idea he was contracted by Kijiji to scour the ads and post them. Maybe I'm not wrong?!?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

He has a side hustle working for Kijiji. Gets 1% commission on every sale he sends us.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I think Larry is doing a fine kijiji job....

We should be making specific kijiji requests for equipment. Larry could take care of the rest.
That should keep him off the booze and drugs for a little while.
G.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I appreciate his addiction. One of my favourite parts of the forum.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

GTmaker said:


> That should keep him off the booze and drugs for a little while


The problem occurs when I get blood into my alcohol system.








I don't do drugs. Caffeine doesn't count.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Never seen him pick a good motorcycle yet.....anywhere in Canada.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> lower case 'l' please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What was your excuse before everything shut down?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Never seen him pick a good motorcycle yet.....anywhere in Canada.


No longer ride so won't venture into that section.


colchar said:


> What was your excuse before everything shut down?


Retired.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Never seen him pick a good motorcycle yet.....anywhere in Canada.


Lemme see if I can help out in this domain as I've been riding for 40 years and know a good deal when I see one. 
Kijiji Ad


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Lemme see if I can help out in this domain as I've been riding for 40 years and know a good deal when I see one.
> Kijiji Ad


A little new for my tastes....my nephew has two 1965 Vespa 150's








one that is being turned into a wheelchair rig. I'd prefer another one of these








or if you can find one an Ape.








BTW the price on that '06 might be ok for Ont. but it's a bit more than what you'd pay for one of those here.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Nailed it! This is one sweet ride: 1971 Honda Z 50 | Dirt Bikes & Motocross | Barrie | Kijiji


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

StevieMac said:


> Nailed it! This is one sweet ride: 1971 Honda Z 50 | Dirt Bikes & Motocross | Barrie | Kijiji


Looks like it hit a christmas tree at high speed.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Z-50, sweet! We used to lie down side by side when we were kids and the 'evel knievel' of the hood would jump over us on his Z50. I forget how many was the record, maybe 10 of us?
Our QA-50 didn't have that kind of gumption so nobody lying down for me.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Looks like it hit a christmas tree...


 @1SweetRide : That's entirely conceivable.




1SweetRide said:


> ...at high speed


That...not so much.


----------

